# Post here ? Cab interior fix



## Spike56 (Feb 17, 2010)

I have a JD2355 with a cab. The interior liner material is very loose in places. I have tried headliner glue to fix it back into place, but this did not hold. The issue seems to be the underlying foam pad is old and falling away.
Has anyone had a similar problem ? I would like to fix these spots back before it gets any worse, but not sure what to do. The cloth liner is in good shape, no tears, just fallen away from the underlay padding.

:dazed:


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Much like auto headliners that sag,it is due to the sun/high heat destroying the glue that bonds them.
Most people replace them,while some have had good results by stripping them,and using Loctite industrial spray adhesive to bond new foam,and the fabrics .


----------

